# rakion wont start



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

I tried searching through the forums, looking through all the different threads, but nobody asked and nobody have the problem...

Basically, when i open a hack (ie. NewYearsHack or Easy Chaos) and start Rakion, i can login, but after i click start game, the game just doesn't come out. Could anybody point me out in the right direction?
:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://www.gamerzplanet.net/forums/rakion/97857-question-rakion-won-t-start-when-hack.html*
You posted the same thing 12 months ago on another forum. Have you tried any newer patches since then?

From *http://www.gamerzneeds.net/forums/r...ls-discussion/40599-how-use-newyearshack.html*


> Rules & Quide To Use Newyearshack:
> ================================================== =======
> -appearently U Must Have WinXp with ServisePack 2(Home, Pro, Corp, Media)
> -must Have Protection Disable If U Have A Program Called Processguard
> ...


----------



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

this is my first time i see the game


----------

